# Pat Testing



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Not true.

Test it. If it passes fine. Then all is OK. If it has no serial number then give it one. You PAT test flex leads and cords. They have no CE number etc. Your course tutor must be on commission with the manufacturers,

Frank


----------

